# NOW HIRING: US National Whitewater Center - Charlotte NC



## Kristina

Location: Charlotte, NC
www.usnwc.org

The *U.S. National Whitewater Center* is an outdoor adventure center providing the Charlotte region with the world's most unique outdoor recreation and environmental learning experience... 


- the world's largest artificial whitewater course, featuring class III-IV rapids
- over 300 acres of woodlands
- over 11 miles of trails
- access to the Catawba River
- climbing center with routes approaching 50'
- challenge course
- restaurant
- conference center
- ten minutes from center-city Charlotte
*NOW ACCEPTING APPLICATIONS* - full time - part time -seasonal 


River Manager
Head River Guides
Guides

High Adventure Program Manager (must have experience in ropes course programming)
High Adventure Program Assistant Manager (this position will manage the climbing center daily operations)

Climbing Guides
Challenge Course Facilitators
*Other positions:* Retail Manager - Reservations Supervisor- HR Administrator-Financial Analyst-Executive Chef-Front Desk Supervisor-Conference Center Coordinator-Group Sales/Events Manager-Maintenance Manager

Most offers will be made by May 31, 2006. The Center will open June 15th.

HOW TO APPLY: go to http://www.usnwc.org/contactus.html to download an application and to find out more about our organization!
________________________________________________
The USNWCs mission is to build stronger communities by:
- Promoting healthy and active lifestyles
- Developing environmental stewardship
- Encouraging family/civic interaction


----------

